# A few Questions



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

A friend of mine has cleared his 5 years stay in the Philippines without visas under the Philippine government amnesty program! Because of poor health his pinya wife did the leg work for him with a power of attorney. A few things she reported I think are not correct. He is required to make a visa run now BUT is required to fly out of Manila airport and no other. Why Manila only? They are planning the visa run and will apply for a Balikbayan visa on returning. Is a Balikbayan visa good for ONLY one year? She also says that a 13a requires that he reports his United States earnings and they are taxable in the Philippines, this cannot be right! Do any one have experiences with any of questions?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a 13a I don't report anything to PI. I do report my income to the U.S. and I do report my bank statement if it is over 10k
Not sure about the Manila only thing. Do they have customs officials at other airports I don't know seems like they would. But in some cases with BI you must go to Manila office.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The Balibayan stamp is good for only one year. During that year you do not have to report to Immigration for anything (annual reports, etc.). I would wait until after the 6 month mark to apply for the 13A conversion. That way a US criminal record check is not needed, only an NBI (Philippines) check.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jon1 said:


> The Balibayan stamp is good for only one year. During that year you do not have to report to Immigration for anything (annual reports, etc.). I would wait until after the 6 month mark to apply for the 13A conversion. That way a US criminal record check is not needed, only an NBI (Philippines) check.


Now that I did not know, thanks...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Non-Quota Visa*



Phil_expat said:


> A friend of mine has cleared his 5 years stay in the Philippines without visas under the Philippine government amnesty program! Because of poor health his pinya wife did the leg work for him with a power of attorney. A few things she reported I think are not correct. He is required to make a visa run now BUT is required to fly out of Manila airport and no other. Why Manila only? They are planning the visa run and will apply for a Balikbayan visa on returning. Is a Balikbayan visa good for ONLY one year? She also says that a 13a requires that he reports his United States earnings and they are taxable in the Philippines, this cannot be right! Do any one have experiences with any of questions?


It's been a long time since I submitted documents but maybe what they are asking for his proof he has a pension and they only wanted copies of this. We don't pay tax here on money made in the US, the only time you will pay tax if you make money working in the Philippines at a Philippine job. It's best to get the list of documents and see what is required of him.

Not sure why he is required to leave when he's filling for the *Alien Registration Program*.

Here's a short cut to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and scroll down the *Home Page *page until you find the* "Announcement"* it lists the steps and procedures along with another short cut to a downloadable form, don't use the short cuts on the top of the homepage.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

First thing is the guy was an overstay for 5 years, glad he got that cleared with BI. Second per the Alien Registration Program referenced above FAQ #4 states those illegally staying will be advised of the procedures to comply with law. So it appears that one of the requirements is to leave the country and return.


----------

